# Play.com: One item not delivered; how to contact them?



## briancbyrne (16 Nov 2007)

Hi,

I bought a number of items a over 5 weeks ago and have recieved all but one item - when i went into my account it tells me that it has been delivered. I can find no email address with which to contact them and the phone nr they have on the site is "temp unavailable" - for the past week.

Any ideas?


----------



## redstar (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

Try this 

terms@play.com

Its hidden away on their Terms & Conditions page.


----------



## Berni (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

On your order history page, click the "view details" button, and in the "Help with this order" section there is an option to report items which havn't arrived.  

Once its been 3 weeks or more, they will send you out a replacement no bother


----------



## danole (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

Never with a problem with Play before........


----------



## efm (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

Same thing happened to me last year; after I contacted them they sent a replacemnet straight away with no quibbles.


----------



## briancbyrne (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

cheers folks


----------



## z105 (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

I've been buying a bit off them over the last month or so and no hassle.


----------



## U2Fan (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

I use them very often and never had a problem.


----------



## Fatphrog (16 Nov 2007)

*Re: Play.com*

I've bought a load of things from play.com over the past few years. I only had problems when I bought books. Games, CDs, DVDs, some electronics and even a set of powerizers for my brother all arrived with no problems. The only type of item I had problems was books. It turned out that they used a different delivery company for books and they were terrible at finding simple addresses.

Is the item that hasn't arrived the same type as the rest?


----------



## z105 (23 Nov 2007)

> Try this
> 
> terms@play.com
> 
> Its hidden away on their Terms & Conditions page.


 
Anyone get replies from Play at this e-mail address ? Ta


----------



## briancbyrne (23 Nov 2007)

i did yes - took abot a week but they replied to say that they had dispatched a replica of the original order.


----------



## z105 (23 Nov 2007)

Thanks, It's kinda bizarre and ridiculous that a well run company like play have no obvious contact details for queries/complaints etc I had old addresses orders@play.com and info@play.com but are bouncing back when I tried them.


----------



## MB05 (23 Nov 2007)

Check the previous threads about play.  I posted a phone number you can ring them on.  I can't remember it now.  I found it hard to get my point across replying by email as they only allow you to email on specific problems - returns and missing deliveries and even then access to these routes are limited.  I got it sorted about 2 minutes after ringing them.


----------



## z105 (24 Nov 2007)

helpdesk@play.com is working


----------



## WhoAmI (9 Dec 2007)

I have been unable to choose to have DVDs or CDs sent to my home address here. A notice comes up on the 'Checkout' page saying they can only be delivered to a UK address. This has only been in the past couple of weeks/months. I have sent a mail to the helpdesk.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## WhoAmI (9 Dec 2007)

Oops - have just seen other thread saying to click European flag before proceeding to the checkout. Tried that and everything looks tickety-boo! D'oh!!!


----------



## footsteps (10 Dec 2007)

http://www.play.com/HOME/HOME/6-/Help.html?page=helpdesk

08458001020
PLay Help line from website


----------



## chellery (13 Dec 2007)

Some of these problems may to be related to "playtrade" users. They are selling products under the play.com name, and literally failing to deliver.

I have ordered may times from play.com without any problems at all. However, one of the DVDs i ordered recently was from a Playtrade company. Not only did it take a week for them to tell me that they "cannot fufill my order" (basically they cant cope with the volume of xmas orders, even though one would presume they would forecast the season and bring in extra staff?) and they have now had to refund me. 

This company has a lot of negative feedback and one person wrote "play.com - sort this company out" after he received a used DVD with one disc missing when he thought he was buying brand new!

The above telephone number is not working today, but I have received an acknowledgement from helpdesk@play.com.


----------



## New Home (2 Oct 2008)

*Play.Com - Customer Service Phone Number*

I'm having a similar problem with some DVDs I ordered - I was charged for the DVDs on the 20th of September and they were allegedly shipped on the same day, but so far I only received 5 out of the 7 I ordered.

It appears they have removed their "Non-Uk Customers" customer service phone number from their website, but I dug it out of my old emails - if it's of any use to anyone, here it is: 0044 1534 877595 (hope posting this is not against posting rules). The orange number they show at the bottom of their page is for UK customers only (I think it's a free-phone number).

I'll call them in the morning about it - the service really seems to have slipped over the last few months...


----------



## rgfuller (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: Play.Com - Customer Service Phone Number*

I believe there are delays in the UK postal system, I ordered items on the 9th Sept which only arrived on the 1st Oct, even though other items I'd ordered on the 9th and 16th had already been delivered, all items were shipped on day of ordering.


----------



## Phibbleberry (7 Oct 2008)

I've been using Play for a couple of years with no problems at all...but have had a couple of issues recently...
Bought a game back about five weeks ago...didn't arrive so having waited the obligatory 3 weeks logged it (using the 'order history' then 'view order' and theres a field on the bottom left re: missing/delayed orders, etc..) There was an automated 'we process delayed orders within 24hours' response, but two days later (last Tues) when no 'posted' confirmation came through, I redid it and it was delivered yesterday..

Having said that, I ordered two CDs the day I first logged it missing and they've yet to arrive (which is weird, considering they were 'posted' two days BEFORE I redid the 'delayed' procedure...ordered another yesterday and got a 'posted' mail, so we'll see...
Did that all make sense?!!?


----------



## Crumb3D (4 Mar 2012)

*Play.com contact*

You can contact play.com on 020 7760 3349 which is the same line as there 0845 number (0845 800 1020) (Source: saynoto0870.com)


----------

